# Up to date maps for the M7,M1 and M50 exits



## ajapale (28 Jun 2005)

Does anyone know if it is possbile to buy maps of the M1, M7 and M50 which are uptodate and show the exits and the streets, towns and villages around the exits in some detail.

aaroutefinder is about 12 months out of date and ordinance survey ireland does not appear to have such a map.

Thanks
ajapale


----------



## legend99 (4 Jul 2005)

ajapale said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if it is possbile to buy maps of the M1, M7 and M50 which are uptodate and show the exits and the streets, towns and villages around the exits in some detail.
> 
> aaroutefinder is about 12 months out of date and ordinance survey ireland does not appear to have such a map.
> 
> ...



the BOSS of the OSI was on Radio 1 today at lunchtime....towns with 1000 people or more are remapped yearly so assume new map should be available soon.....thats what he said himself.


----------

